# Gaining or at least maintaining weight rather than losing it



## basic (Sep 4, 2008)

I just started training a couple weeks ago and I've been attending the Muay Thai, Jui-Jitsu, Judo, and MMA classes.  I'm already thin and worst case scenario is losing weight.  I'd prefer to put some on, but since I've been training each time I step on the scale every couple days I've cut about 2lbs from the previous weight.  What should I be taking in?  I'm on a limited budget being in college, but I need some guidance.  Like for example would carbs be good for me?  What can I get from the grocery that is cheap to help either gain or at least maintain my weight while training?

Also, lately this stuff has been taking a toll on my body?  Is it normal to have to go home and ice body parts after normal training days?


----------



## Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

basic said:


> I just started training a couple weeks ago and I've been attending the Muay Thai, Jui-Jitsu, Judo, and MMA classes.  I'm already thin and worst case scenario is losing weight.  I'd prefer to put some on, but since I've been training each time I step on the scale every couple days I've cut about 2lbs from the previous weight.  What should I be taking in?  I'm on a limited budget being in college, but I need some guidance.  Like for example would carbs be good for me?  What can I get from the grocery that is cheap to help either gain or at least maintain my weight while training?
> 
> Also, lately this stuff has been taking a toll on my body?  Is it normal to have to go home and ice body parts after normal training days?


Check out the Zone Diet.  And if you want to gain weight, presuming you're a full grown adult and not likely to hit a growth spurt, you'll need to look into lifting weights.  Weight training will help you gain mass.

For what it's worth, though, I would say that you might want to think about being strong, but bulking up too much would be counterproductive. Being lanky and lean can be a real asset, provided you've developed a strong core, are healthy and are training well.


----------



## basic (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes I'm an adult and most likely full grown.  I'm 22, but still look young I was a late bloomer.  I'm about 5'8.5" and typically weigh 130lbs which is extremely thin, but with only a body fat percentage between 7-8%.  I have good core stregnth for my size and am pretty well toned not just skin and bones.  After weighing myself the last time I was down to 125lbs.  While being thin and lanky can be good I can't afford to lose weight, because I'm already really thin and don't want to look freakishly skinny.  Currently I can eat whatever whenever and have never put on weight due to my metabolism.

Is the zone diet something on this site?  Or should I just google it to find it?


----------



## tko4u (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay, I have wrestled since I was 6, so I know a LOT(probably more than I should) about body weight. Gaining and losing. 

SO, if you want to gain:
1. EAT, EAT, EAT. even when you arent hungry. For instance, instead of 3 meals a day, make it 6 SLIGHTLY smaller portioned meals.
2. Eat as much protein as possible. Muscle weighs more than fat.
3. Make your last meal, right before bed. Because then you are sleeping and letting the meal digest and build in your body without burning it off.
4. As much as you sweat, drink water before, heavily during (not to sickness though) and after workouts.

Hope this helps. Any questions just ask


----------



## jarrod (Sep 6, 2008)

basic said:


> Also, lately this stuff has been taking a toll on my body? Is it normal to have to go home and ice body parts after normal training days?


 
is it normal muscle pain, or joint & bone sorness?  also, how many days a week are you training?  you can't go from zero martial arts training to 4-6 days per week & expect your body to take it.  start out a couple times a week, then add days as your body adjusts.  

get as much sleep as you possibly can.  your body recovers faster when you're sleeping, plus this should help with your weight gain.  if you can sleep ten hours a day, do it.  

i'm not a huge fan of supplements, but as i've gotten older i've come to appreciate them.  glucosamine helps with joint health, as does fish oil.  protien powder (most people prefer whey) helps with weight gain & muscle recovery, so does creatine.  if i had to choose one supplement, it would be protien.  fish oil would be second.  

hope this helps, & good luck!

jf


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 6, 2008)

The "Starting Strength" program has its practicioners downing a gallon of whole milk a day until the desired weight is obtained. Coupled with the right workout program milk will build muscle like nobodys business, if you can stomach that much.


----------



## jarrod (Sep 6, 2008)

if memory serves, most of the gallon of milk diets were popular before whey protien was readily available.  he did mention he was on a budget; a 30-day supply of whey is about $12 at target or wal-mart.  he'd just need to add a little fat like peanut butter or something to get the same benefits without all the bloat or expense.  

btw, you will get awful, awful gas when you first start taking whey.  use this in your jujitsu training.  it's called the invisible choke.

jf


----------

